# Breeding my Platies



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well after an unsuccessful unplanned batch of fry, I decided to give it a real go.
Unfortunately I lost the mum from the first batch and the rest didn't seem to be getting anywhere!

So I bought a few more, making it a 2:4 (male:female) ratio in my tank.

Now at least two of them are pregnant, possibly three 

Tonight I am collecting a smaller tank off my dad to set up as the pregnant ones will go in there to have the babies then get moved back into the 2ft tank.


I am attempting to make a diy air filter... they are expensive here and I'm short this week.

I already have some spare plants and some liquifry.

I will take some pics later. If anyone has any extra tips I would be greatfull, this is my first planned batch 

x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks I will feed them crushed food. I had problems with my fish food getting damp before. But now I keep it ontop of the tank and it stays dry and easier to crush.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Not a lot I can add, but make sure the water quality is just as good as their normal tank, because ths stress of the move can make a fish abort their babies, or even try to stop themselves giving birth.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Just going to take water out the 2ft tank to go in the other tank. If I take 30% of the water out the tank to fill the smaller one.. if it's not got enough in I will top the 2ft tank back up and leave it a few days then take some more out.
Also going to put the small filter from the 2ft tank in the small tank while the new filter goes in the 2ft tank to mature a bit before swapping them back over.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I found 3 babies when I was just about to do a rescape in my tank!

I don't understand how, I have been watching them carefully, none of them looked ready to have babies yet! 
The babies are about 5cm long, how old does that make them?

I haven't even got my other tank yet. my oh is bringing it home after work so I have put them in the breeding net until then, wee buggers! Lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh wow Congratulations mummy Platie lol!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oops I meant 5mm! Lol

I have put them in another tank now and they are ok.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oops I forgot I made this thread. Lol. So here's an update 

There were 4 surprise babies, I found another afterwards. They are doing really well 

I also purchased a pregnant platy from the pet shop and the same day she had 31 babies!  That was last week. They are all doing well too 

I will try and get some pics up.

x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ooh congrats!
I love watching them grow up and seeing what colours they will be.
x


----------

